
Show HN: Pytablewriter – A python library to write a table with various formats - thombashi
https://github.com/thombashi/pytablewriter
======
jastr
This is pretty cool!

What functionality does this provide that Pandas doesn't?

Can it handle tables too big for memory? For example, could I use it to read
10 gigs from PostgreSQL to a CSV.

~~~
thombashi
I would recommend that divide one SELECT query for 10GB data into for-loop
that smaller SELECT query (like 1MB-data/query) execution and writing table by
using LIMIT and OFFSET clauses. In that way, you don't need a large amount of
memory.

